# UK's trade deal with Indonesia will strengthen military ties, says LIZ TRUSS



## Indos

UK's trade deal with Indonesia will strengthen military ties, says LIZ TRUSS​
BRITAIN has secured a major new post-Brexit pact with Indonesia that will help drive trade and strengthen military ties, the Foreign Secretary has announced.​By MARTYN BROWN
00:01, Wed, Apr 20, 2022






Liz Truss has announced a new trade deal with Indonesia (Image: Getty)

Liz Truss praised the tie-up with one of the world’s fast-growing economies as a “win-win” move. She said: “I am proud to launch our new UK-Indonesia roadmap, which will turbocharge our co-operation like never before. “This is fundamentally a win-win. 

It means delivering jobs and opportunities for the British people in the industries of the future across our country, like electric cars and green technology.” Ms Truss said the agreement would boost security and defence relations with Indonesia.

This will include a new defence co-operation plan and joint training, while jungle warfare exercises with the British Army are also in the pipeline.

The move will also strengthen counterterrorism and cyber security between the UK and Indonesia.

The agreement, personally signed off by the Foreign Secretary, will also support a free and open Indo-Pacific. It will enhance collaboration on investment in sustainable infrastructure projects and industries.









UK's trade deal with Indonesia improve military ties, says LIZ TRUSS


BRITAIN has secured a major new post-Brexit pact with Indonesia that will help drive trade and strengthen military ties, the Foreign Secretary has announced.




www.express.co.uk


----------

